

Ask YC: Does anyone know of a bank whose online account doesn't suck? - jonnytran

I've used multiple online accounts for managing bank accounts and credit cards.  They are all so terribly confusing and unusable.<p>Some assign me a completely (random) numeric user id.  Occasionally, the website goes through a revamp, and it seems like it always turns out worse than it was before.  Some attempt to allow me to link multiple accounts (e.g. checking, savings, etc.) from the same bank into one login, but that feature never works for me.<p>Am I just using the wrong banks?  Or are they all like that?
======
sh1mmer
Barclays in the UK is reasonable. They have a stupid long number as a
"membership" number, but you can retrieve that online with a few personal
details I can remember.

The security is then a password (select 2 letters using drop downs) and pin
with an optional 'calculator' based using your debit card (not helpful if you
don't have it with you though).

Once inside the features are good. Repeat payments are simple. Paying to a new
provider who is a business is pretty easy with their search function. The
statements are alright although I wish the display options were a bit better,
and included a search for specific transactions. It would also be good if they
made more than 3mo of statements available (like, DB sharding, hello!).

Finally while they do export to a few formats that have allowed me to update
iBank on my Mac I wish it were possible to have something automagic that
didn't require me to login in by hand at all. Possibly that breaks banking
regulations in the UK, though.

------
lutorm
ING's ok, I guess online-only banks should be more on top of it. USAA also,
you can even deposit checks by scanning them. (The last remnant of a system
that should have died decades ago!)

------
arockwell
In my experience they're all pretty mediocre. Of the banks I use, Discover has
the best website. Its not overly bloated, and they make it easy to file
customer service requests online.

I think that Citibank has an extremely confusing site, and Capitalone is not
much better.

My local bank has a halfway decent interface, but it has a very dated look and
does not have very many features. Sadly, the lack of design beats out most of
the other bank's over complicated designs.

------
lsemel
Chase is fine. You can link all your accounts and Chase credit cards in one
login, set up automatic payments and transfers between accounts, and get all
your statements as PDFs. The main screen is a bit confusing and poorly-
designed especially when you have lots of accounts, but otherwise it is pretty
functional.

------
riahi
Wachovia's online account manager isn't bad. It's not flashy, but it shows
transactions and can do ebillpay.

------
simianstyle
I switched from BOA to Sovereign recently and I've been pretty happy with
their online banking so far. However, I don't really use it for super
intensive tasks (paying bills, etc).

------
alaskamiller
I use USAA and it's by far the best online bank in terms of the website
features, customer service, and account features.

------
gaika
everbank is mostly ok, you can even link up accounts from other banks.

